# MK2 jetta headlights?



## jaret83mk1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got jetta lights on my golf and im due an mot.
one of the plastic light adjusters is broken and I've looked on gsf and ecp
and none have any jetta lights/parts.
I've also tryed golf adjusters and there not compatible, is there a solution?
someone please help as i don't want to fork out £££ on new light for the sake ok a plastic clip.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 jetta headlights? (jaret83mk1)*

Here are the part #s and description.
3) 165941141 adjusting screw for horizontal adjustment
3A) 165941133B adjusting piece 14MM
4) 165941141A adjusting screw for vertical adjustment
5) 165941141J adjusting screw for vertical adjustment, for vehicles with electric beam range adjustment HELLA


----------



## jaret83mk1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2 jetta headlights? (Eric D)*

it would be (3) the plastic sleeve/clip (at the base of the screw) which clips into the light frame.
ive seen this diagram so many times but the answer is sorry not available.
ive even tried VW. do you recon its worth welding a bolt in its place?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 jetta headlights? (jaret83mk1)*

The base of #3 is identical to a MK2 Golf Round light.
You can use the base plastic, and use the Jetta screw.
I've had to source these parts from damaged headlights from a Golf 1/2, Scirocco 2, T3. They all have one part that fits another light.
T3 adjusters.
















Scirocco 2 adjusters.


----------



## jaret83mk1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2 jetta headlights? (Eric D)*

yeah the off white one in the top right hand corner or the first pic but the golf one use the ones to the left of them


----------

